# قاموس المصطلحات الفنية للسيارات



## خالد جابر (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

تحية طيبة

اقدم لكم بملف مرفق بعض من المصطلحات الفنية للسيارات 
نرجو الاستفاده منه


----------



## MLA (13 مايو 2011)

مشكووووور يــآآغآآلي ,,


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (13 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي هذا الملف ، وننتظر المزيد


----------



## hishis (21 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد اسيا (25 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر استاذ


----------



## yasser_alosy (26 يونيو 2011)

الف شكرا استاذ


----------



## ahmed malik (26 يونيو 2011)

اعانك الله وحفظك .


----------



## ر.م علي (26 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ibrahim1hj (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## الدون محمد (27 يونيو 2011)

_*مشكور*_


----------



## ابو المجد 1 (23 مايو 2012)

نار


----------



## bader_m (24 مايو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عبدالله المحجوب (25 مايو 2012)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## nailking64 (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي العزيز


----------



## zanklone (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*موقع جميل*

شكرا جدا على المجهود الرائع:71::7:


----------



## mohamed morsy atti (12 نوفمبر 2012)

:31:ألف شكر ويارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك بأذن الله


----------



## مرحب75 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمار المتوكل (20 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخ خالد


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## احمدالطلك (23 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع​


----------



## moh_abuyaman (10 ديسمبر 2012)

القاموس جميل وقوي
ولكن لو تم إضافة شروحات تبسيطية لكل مصطلح لكان أفضل


----------



## نصير شهاب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم يا أخي بارك الله فيك 
ملف مهم جداُ أعانك الله وزاد في علمك..


----------



## tozra (22 ديسمبر 2012)

معلومات قيمه جدا


----------



## ربى الله (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------

